# Kitten not eating/drinking - Diarrhea and Vomit



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Warning that this might be a little... discriptive.

Looks like another visit to the vet today as soon as they open 

I got Sully late Saturday afternoon, and the little guy took to us and our home right away. He's only "about 3 months" according to the shelter. Even better is our 9 month loves him and likes playing with him, which is something I didn't think I'd ever see!

But after the first two days he had a little vomiting. Not a huge deal, but near the litter box at least twice a day he'd throw up. I was changing the litter box entirely twice a day so this was easy to track. I kept him on the same food the shelter had as to not shock him too much.

Two or three days he had solid stool (missed the litterbox once haha), but other than the occasional vomit seemed ok. Now it's to the point where it's all diarrhea, and the little guy won't eat. I've tried switching him to the premium brands I use with my other cat. I bought four other cat foods, both dry and wet, and some mixing of the two - nothing. He might lick the wet food a little but that's it. Now I don't think he's drinking much. 

I'm first calling the shelter that I got him at, then the vet as soon as they open. I know kittens can have delicate stomachs, but this guy went from normal and energetic kitty to lethargic in about three days. He just lays there and purrs 

I know some of you have gone through this before, so what could be going on here? It's become clear since last night that this is more than just a case of a kitten with a picky stomach.


----------



## Lymsleia (Mar 19, 2010)

I just lost a cat last night with something similar...please dont wait. In just one day my cat went down hill so fast i couldnt save him. He was only 6 weeks old and became dehydrated fast when he stopped eating. Some people on the forum warned me that fleas can make them sick. He was fine in the morning when i left for work. I know he had been eating less but i had gotten him to eat. By the time i got home...he was blind in one eye. The pupil was gone. It was just a cloudy haze and started crusting over. He had bright green diarrhea. Didnt have the energy to vomit. I was giving him water with a dropper and doing my daily routine of flea removal until theyre old enought o get medicines... But it wasnt enough. Yesterday was my birthday and he became so weak he stopped breathing right in my hands. I saw his heart beating and i tried doing cpr but he was too weak to bring back... It was the worst birthday of my life. And i feel like its all my fault. That i shouldve been able to do more... And now im scared for the other kittens too. They are all very active and strong. He was the runt and always a loner, quiet, and solitary. So i sort of expected some problems...but i didnt think he would die out of nowhere after making it so far!

Your kittens purring could be a sign of pain. Sorry thats all i can add. Please do whatever you can. I dont want anyone to feel this hurt that i do for losing one so young...


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

vapid, hope the vet can get your kitten feeling better right away!

Lymsleia, so sorry about your kitten. Especially hard because it was your birthday. Just wanted to let you know you're not alone, I had to have one euthanized on my birthday in 2006. My daughter's birthday and mine are 2 days apart. We didn't celebrate them that year.


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

The more I read, the more I'm scared. FIP? Oh God!


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I have a piece of good news. The shelter has a free two vet visit that's fully covered by them, and this is one of those cases.

So after work Sully is getting the full gauntlet of tests: blood, x-rays, ink blots.

I feel so much better


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him, Vapid. Sweet little Sully...


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! :heart


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I went through that. 

The biggest danger is dehydration, which also causes them to stop eating. They'll probably give him some intravenously so he'll look like a camel.


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hope they get him fixed up!

Lymseia that tale was heartbreaking! But don't blame yourself. You aren't a vet. Who would think they would go downhill so fast?


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

How's Sully?


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in shock, so let's just say things are not good.

I took Sully to the vet as soon as I could when it became apparent it was more than the "new kitten jitters" at my home. With the not eating along with the chronic diarrhea, vomit, and general lethargic behavior. I still didn't expect this news.

Doc gets these facts and runs some tests. Gas in belly, running a fevor. He also asks for a stool sample, which I bring, and had to wait until Saturday morning for the results. I was given an antibiotic for his stomach, and something for the diarrhea.

Well, things hadn't turned around when I called the next morning; in fact, he looked worse. That's when I found the stool sample came back with some sort of common bug who's name eludes me (begins with a G).

I brought him back in. Apparently Sully has parvovcirus infection. They're keeping him in the hospital this weekend so he can get his drugs/hydration through an IV. He'll need some more blood work, which can't be done until tomorrow or Monday. They're hoping the constant hydration along with antibiotics well at least give him the energy to fight the infection.

I think the Doc was being nice considering his really bad state (how quickly it went South), she gave him 50% of making it. 

I don't even know what to do with myself at this point. I found this awesome kitten that not only adores all people, but gets along with my resident gal. I get to enjoy this for about 2 days before he gets sick. Kittens be making me feel emo.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh no, that isn't good news  

I hope he makes it, poor little guy.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news  I hope Sully will pull through!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Was it *Giardia?*

Sending good thoughts your way. atback


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Was it *Giardia?*
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way. atback


 That sounds about right. I'll have to check with my girlfriend since she wrote everything down for me


----------



## Fiera (Aug 30, 2010)

This sounds similar to what my 8wk kitty just got through. I took him in and they dewormed him as well as put him on antibiotics. I held off on the other tests (as per vet recommendation) to see if the meds would make him better. They did thankfully! I honestly still don't know what was exactly wrong with him, but defintely good to take him to the vet and do some digging. Good luck and I hope everything turns out well!

ETA: Oh no I just read your most recent post! I'm so sorry, I was exactly in your shoes with a very sick shelter kitty after only days of having her, and I know how awful you must feel. Remain hopeful and know you're doing everything you can for the little guy. I hope Sully pulls through, he's in my thoughts.  I bet he's a fighter.


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh my, so sad....atback At least he has a chance now that you took him to the vet.


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I've got some good news. The on-call nurse left a message saying Sully is responding well to the hydration, which seemed to be the biggest problem. Now the little guy has a little more energy and even attempted to eat a little.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

That is great news! Is all this being done thru the shelter?


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, the shelter has a policy of two free vet visits the first ten days of owning your cat, so they're covering everything. They have two pet hospitals to choose from. I'm hoping for more good news tomorrow. I am debating calling off sick tomorrow just because I don't want to be sitting around wondering


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

The shelter policy w/2 hospitals is wonderful! I vote for a sick day.


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah!!! I had a freeling he would pull through.


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys, thank you so much for the support. I've been pretty bummed this whole time because for one, I didn't think I'd ever find another kitten my other cat actually liked a lot. The second thing being this little guy is just so friendly. He walks up to anyone and wants to be held and purrs. I'm hoping her retains this once he's not sick, and the nurses said they typically don't lose personality traits like this.

Well still waiting on today's update. Yesterday was a good one, though. His fevor is gone. They also said that he's moving around a little better wanting to be held and purring, and that also he tried to eat some dried food. Basically actiing like a kitten a little bit more rather staying rolled up in his little "I'm sick, leave me alone" ball. They're trying a different medicine, and the diarrhea is still a problem, but everything is looking a lot better than it did 4 days ago.

I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much, but it sounds like he'll be fine to me


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

*Edit*

Ok, so I guess what a difference a day makes. Today's update was basically the opposite of the day before. His temperature shot back up over three degrees, and he really hasn't eaten anything, and the diarrhea won't go away.

The Doc bascially said that euthnizing at this point is most likely the best case scenario, but we could try and hold out. She said that she almost never sees a cat recover from something like this that is that bad and continue to be the same cat that it was before.

I don't know if it is pressure from the shelter because of the bills, but my girlfriend is going to call and get all the info she can because I was at work when they calls, and frankly, kind of in shock.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

oh no  Can you get a 2nd opinion from another vet, even if it means out of pocket?


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Ummm said:


> oh no  Can you get a 2nd opinion from another vet, even if it means out of pocket?


 I wish there was an option, but the fact of the matter is this is one of the best hospitals in my city with 6 different doctors all making the same conclusion.

Basically, if there is not a miracle by tomorrow afternoon I am left with no other choice but put my Sully down 

I don't even know what to say. I got two good days with him, and he was such an amazing kitten is such a short time. Who would have thought the little guy could have touched me like he did in such a short period of time.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers for a miracle for "Sully". Hope he makes a turnaround tomorrow. :kittyturn


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's hope for a miracle!!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, I'm so terribly sorry, Vapid. What an awful ordeal. I'm hoping and praying that your next update is a good one. 

I can totally understand how a cat can touch us in only a day or two's time. They are incredibly amazing little creatures. 

God bless you and Sully!

<<<<hugs>>>>>

AC


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Got my last phone call. I'm heading after work to say goodbye.

I feel really insensitive, but I'm already thinking about getting a new cat before my resisident female, Betty, starts to get too old and set in her ways as a long cat. Is that wrong?


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

Vapid, I'm so sorry for you and Sully. Re getting another cat/kitten, MHO is go right ahead and do it. There are always cats who need a home, and it's practical to keep Betty used to another cat around. Plus it will help you heal from your loss of Sully. 

(Still hoping Sully has made a turn around since you posted several hours ago.)


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Agree with CatnipCats on getting the other cat, since it seems like Betty is okay with the idea as long as it's a cat she likes. And of course if you're emotionally ready to do so.


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. That was one of the hardest things I've had to do. Up until the end my little guy was still purring and kept trying to climb on me. 

I actually had to call my shelter because I received an email asking me how my new cat is doing and whether I had some questions. I've adopted my other cat from them, so it's a standard email, but what blew my mind is there I was in the lobby reading this on my phone at a place they must of paid around $800 to keep Sully in for about a week and yet whomever controls the money didn't bother telling the vet there or other "hands-on" workers that this was going on. Kind of a problem considering I picked Sullivan out from the general population kitten room where they all just run around. Unbelievable.

So I only really got to know the guy for the two good days I had with him and I learned a lot. First, I do want another cat, and specifically a lap cat like he was. The second thing is that while Betty might be skittish and maybe has a history of abuse in there given her fear that you will grab at her, she still demands affection on her turns and certainly is a curious, independent and playful kitty. I'm not sure if I can accomodate that with one cat or if it takes two, but I'd love a guy who has the energy to play with Betty around 8 when I'm starting to go to bed (hey, I get up at 4!) but wants to sleep in my bed. I keep falling asleep on the couch, and almost every time I wake up and realize I need to go upstairs and to bed Betty is in my lap. Of course she thinks that means it's time to get up and play, but she's kind of a stealth lap cat. In and out like a ninja, that one.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Vapid. <<<<hugs>>>>

Definitely get another kitty, if that's what you want to do.

Best regards.

AC


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

That cat shelter is overflowing with cats, so there are a lot of respitorty infections and stuff running around. Obviously not as bad as what my Sully came in with. 

They had so many new kittens, but recommended I go to one of their foster people. The problem there is that the foster people don't advertise their cats, and there's over 70 over them. I'm just going to take my chances and help make this shelter a little less crowded (maybe even this weekend).

I wish people would stop dumping cats there without an appointment X(


----------

